# 8.0 is sweet



## Dru (Nov 28, 2009)

I wasnt sure where to stick this, and technically it isnt a question for the General section, but I just had to babble a bit.

Having recently updated to 8.0, I have to say its running sweet. I guess coming from a Windows background, I expected a little more bloat with each release, but this is actually what an update should be. I dont have anything to benchmark with, and didnt before, but according to Conky, my system is performing better.

Also, if anyone reading happens to remember my posts about trying to get justin.tv to work before, and I had ended up finding XBMC to use, well I just happened to open jtv in Firefox last night, and its working. Im guessing this is due to the improvements in the Linux compatibility in 8.0. Although Im using firefox 3.5 now, and I never tested that before, though I couldnt get it to work with FF2 or FF3. Same Linux f8, and flash inststalled.

Thanks to everyone who puts in all the time and work to contribute, develop and update FreeBSD, so its available for end users such as myself.

Much appreciated.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

Slackware's at 13, so they're 5 better.  But those nerds at microsoft are only at 7, so we're one better than them.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

you have very WEIRD criteria of what is BETTER....


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you have very WEIRD criteria of what is BETTER....



I like to thank all those maths I learnt when I was but a wee lad.

I'd also like to remind everyone how well things are going: since I started using FreeBSD we've overcome a 1,996 point deficit.


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 30, 2009)

I asked some girls at a bar the other day, and they agreed, 8.0 is sweet. In fact, the were at the bar in hopes of getting some 8.0 themselves!

(On a more serious note, I secretly deployed an office firewall at work which is 8.0, and it's clearly doing the right thing, because no one has asked about it yet).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> (On a more serious note, I secretly deployed an office firewall at work which is 8.0, and it's clearly doing the right thing, because no one has asked about it yet).



Yeah, the downsides to installing an OS 'that just works'.

"So, will you be trying that 8.0 I've heard about soon?"

"It's been running since the Summer, dude, and you didn't even notice the 7.2 -> RC1, RC2, RC3, PRERELEASE and STABLE upgrades in the past months".

"Oh .."


----------



## jrick (Nov 30, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Slackware's at 13, so they're 5 better.  But those nerds at microsoft are only at 7, so we're one better than them.



Actually, Windows is only at version 6.1.


----------



## Purple_Q (Nov 30, 2009)

> Thanks to everyone who puts in all the time and work to contribute, develop and update FreeBSD, so its available for end users such as myself.
> 
> Much appreciated.



Same here.



> I asked some girls at a bar the other day, and they agreed, 8.0 is sweet. In fact, the were at the bar in hopes of getting some 8.0 themselves!


Say uh...how do you get to this bar :beergrin


----------

